# ICD-9 coding from EKGS



## SIMPLYCODING (Apr 11, 2008)

I Am Not Comfortable Coding From And Ekg Alone With A Dx Code Of Old Mi Without Further Documentation In The Chart For Verification That The Patient Actually Did Have And Mi.  Please Advice.


----------



## 007CPC (Apr 16, 2008)

If the findings are abnormal: 794.31. Utilized 07 manual


----------

